# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  تحليل اليورو دولار اليوم 11-11-2015 من OtmFX

## OtmFX

*التحليل الفني للعملات ليوم الاربعاء* *11-11-2015* *من* *OtmFx**اسعار العملات اليورو مقابل الدولار الامريكي* *ليوم* *11-11-2015** من* *OtmFX*
*اسعار العملات* *EUR USD** من* *OtmFX*
ارتفع سعر صرف اليورو مقابل الدولار الامريكي مع بداية تداولات اليوم الاربعاء بعد أن أغلق تداولاته أمس الثلاثاء تصاعداً. توقعاتنا ترجح تحرك السعر اليوم في اتجاه هابط بالرغم من الصعود المسجل مع بداية تداولات الجلسة ليواصل السعر التحرك بين حدي القناة السعرية الهابطة، وذلك كما هو موضح بالرسم البياني أدناه لإطار اربع ساعات، هذا ويدعم توقعاتنا كل من مؤشر MACD ومؤشر RSI وكذلك التداول الحالي أدنى المتوسط المتحرك Moving Average لمائة يوم. بينما يدعم مؤشر ADX ومؤشر الاستوكاستيك بتكوين تقاطع إيجابي احتمالات الصعود. مع ملاحظة ان احتمالات استمرار الاتجاه الهابط تظل رهنا بالاستقرار أدنى مستويات 1.1094 
وبناء على التوقعات فإن تمكن السعر من كسر الدعم عند 1.0712 يهبط به نحو مستوى 1.0659  ومن ثم مستوى 1.0519 على الترتيب. بينما كسر السعر لمستوى مستوى المقاومة عند 1.0834 يدعمه للوصول إلى مستوى المقاومة التالي 1.0933 ومن ثم مستوى 1.0994وفقا لمستويات فيبوناتشي 161.8 و 100.0% على التوالي. 
مستويات الدعم
1.0712
1.0659
1.0519

مستويات المقاومة
1.0834
1.0933
1.0994



*اسعار العملات الجنيه الاسترليني مقابل الدولار الامريكي* *ليوم* *11-11-2015* *من* *OtmFX*
*اسعار العملات* *GBP USD** من* *OtmFX*
ارتفع سعر صرف الباوند مقابل الدولار الأمريكي مع بداية تداولات اليوم الاربعاء بعد أن أغلق تداولاته أمس الثلاثاء تصاعدًا، توقعاتنا سلبية تجاه تحركات الزوج وتدعم الاتجاه الهابط بالرغم من الصعود المسجل مع بداية تداولات الجلسة ليواصل السعر التحرك بين حدي القناة السعرية الهابطة. وذلك كما هو موضح أدناه في الرسم البياني لإطار الأربع ساعات. ويدعم هذه التوقعات كلٌ من مؤشر MACD والتداول الحالي أدنى مستوى Moving Average لمائة يوم. بينما يدعم مؤشر ADX ومؤشر RSI ومؤشر الاستوكاستيك بتكوين تقاطع ايجابي احتمالات الصعود. مع ملاحظة ان احتمالات استمرار الاتجاه الهابط يتطلب البقاء أدنى مستوى 1.5495. 
وعليه فإن تمكن السعر من كسر مستوى الدعم عند 1.5136 يهبط به إلى مستوى 1.5056 ومن ثم مستوى 1.4987 على الترتيب. بينما كسر السعر لمستوى المقاومة عند 1.5240 يدعمه لكسر مستوى المقاومة التالي عند  1.5337 ومن ثم مستوى 1.5367 وفقا لمستويات فيبوناتشي 61.8 و 50.0% على التوالي. 
مستويات الدعم
1.5136
1.5056
1.4987

مستويات المقاومة
1.5240
1.5337
1.5367



*اسعار العملات الدولار الامريكي مقابل الفرنك السويسري* *ليوم* *11-11-2015* *من* *OtmFX*
*اسعار العملات* *USD CHF** من* *OtmFX*
انخفض سعر صرف الدولار الامريكي مقابل الفرنك السويسري مع بداية تداولات اليوم الاربعاء بعد أن أغلق تداولاته أمس الثلاثاء تصاعداً. توقعاتنا إيجابية تجاه تحركات الزوج وتدعم الاتجاه الصاعد بالرغم من الهبوط المسجل مع بداية تداولات الجلسة ليواصل السعر التحرك بين حدي القناة السعرية الصاعدة. وذلك كما هو موضح بالرسم البياني أدناه لإطار زمنى مدته اربع ساعات. ويدعم هذه التوقعات كلٌ من مؤشر MACD ومؤشر RSI ومؤشر ADX وكذلك التداول الحالي أعلى مستوى  Moving Average لمائة يوم. بينما يدعم مؤشر الاستوكاستيك بتكوين تقاطع سلبي احتمالات الهبوط. مع ملاحظة ان احتمالات استمرار الاتجاه الصاعد تظل رهناً بالبقاء أعلى مستويات 0.9833. 
وبناء على التوقعات فإن تمكن السعر من كسر مستوى المقاومة عند 1.0065 يدعمه للوصول إلى مستوي المقاومة التالي عند 1.0127 ومن ثم مستوى 1.0180 على الترتيب. بينما كسر السعر لمستوى الدعم عند   0.9954 يهبط به نحو مستويات 0.9908 و 0.9893وفقا لمستويات فيبوناتشي 61.8 و 50.0% على التوالي. 
مستويات الدعم
0.9954
0.9908
0.9893

مستويات المقاومة
1.0065
1.0027
1.0180



*اسعار العملات الدولار الاسترالي مقابل الدولار الامريكي* *ليوم* *11-11-2015* *من* *OtmFX*
*اسعار العملات* *AUD USD** من* *OtmFX*
ارتفع سعر صرف الدولار الاسترالي مقابل نظيره الأمريكي مع بداية تداولات اليوم الاربعاء بعد أن أغلق تداولاته أمس الثلاثاء هبوطاً. توقعاتنا سلبية تجاه تحركات الزوج وتدعم الاتجاه الهابط بالرغم من الصعود المسجل مع بداية تداولات الجلسة ليواصل السعر التحرك بين حدي القناة السعرية الهابطة. وذلك كما هو موضح أدناه بالرسم البياني لإطار اربع ساعات، ويدعم هذه التوقعات كلٌ من مؤشر RSI ومؤشر MACD وكذلك التداول الحالي أدنى مستوى المتوسط المتحرك Moving Average لمائة يوم. بينما يدعم مؤشر ADX ومؤشر الاستوكاستيك بتكوين تقاطع ايجابي احتمالات الصعود. مع ملاحظة ان احتمالات استمرار الهبوط تظل رهنا بالبقاء أدنى مستوى 0.7222. 
وبالتالي فإن كسر السعر لمستوى الدعم عند 0.7042 يهبط به نحو مستويات 0.6980 و 0.6907 على التوالي. بينما كسر السعر لمستوى المقاومة عند 0.7125 يدعمه للوصول إلى مستوى المقاومة التالي عند  0.7143 ومن ثم مستوى 0.7162 وفقا لمستويات فيبوناتشي 50.0 و 38.2% على الترتيب. 
مستويات الدعم
0.7042
0.6980
0.6907

مستويات المقاومة
0.7125
0.7143
0.7162



*اسعار الذهب* *يوم 11-11-2015* *من* *OtmFX*
*اسعار الذهب* *Gold** من* *OtmFX*
ارتفع سعر الذهب مع بداية تداولات اليوم الاربعاء بعد أن أغلق تداولاته أمس الثلاثاء هبوطًا. توقعاتنا سلبية تجاه تحركات المعدن وتدعم الاتجاه الهابط بالرغم من الصعود المسجل مع بداية تداولات الجلسة ليواصل السعر التحرك بين حدي القناة السعرية الهابطة، وذلك كما هو موضح أدناه بالرسم البياني لإطار أربع ساعات. ويدعم هذه التوقعات مؤشر MACD ومؤشر RSI فضلًا عن التداول الحالي أدنى مستوى Moving Average لمائة يوم. بينما يدعم مؤشر الاستوكاستيك بتكوين تقاطع إيجابي ومؤشر ADX احتمالات الصعود.  مع ملاحظة ان احتمالات استمرار الهبوط تظل رهنا بالبقاء أدنى مستوى 1182.68.  
وبناء على التوقعات فإن تمكن الذهب من كسر مستوى الدعم عند 1084.95 يهبط به نحو مستويات 1077.20 و1074.50 على التواليِ. بينما كسر السعر لمستوى المقاومة عند 1104.98 يدعمه للوصول الى مستوى المقاومة التالي عند 1110.25 ومن ثم مستوى 1122.66 على الترتيب. 
مستويات الدعم
1084.95
1077.20
1074.50

مستويات المقاومة
11104.98
1110.25
1122.66



*اسعار النفط* *يوم 11-11-2015* *من* *OtmFX*
*اسعار النفط * *OIL** من* *OtmFX*
ارتفع سعر النفط الخام مع بداية تداولات اليوم الاربعاء بعد أن أغلق تداولاته أمس الثلاثاء هبوطًا. توقعاتنا سلبية وتدعم الاتجاه الهابط ليواصل السعر التحرك بين حدي القناة السعرية الهابطة، وذلك كما هو موضح ادناه في الرسم البياني لإطار اربع ساعات. ويدعم هذه التوقعات مؤشر MACD ومؤشر RSI ومؤشر ADX ومؤشر الاستوكاستيك بتكوين تقاطع سلبي وكذلك التداول الحالي أدنى  Moving Averageلمائة يوم. مع ملاحظة ان توقعات استمرار الاتجاه الهابط تظل قيداً بالبقاء أدنى مستوى 48.34.       
بناء على توقعاتنا فإن تمكن السعر من كسر مستوى الدعم عند 43.20 يهبط به نحو مستويات 42.57 و41.35 على التوالي. بينما كسر السعر لمستوى المقاومة عند 44.76 يدعمه للوصول إلى مستوى 45.44  ومن ثم مستوى 46.14 وفقا لمستويات فيبوناتشي 50.0 و 38.2% على الترتيب. 
مستويات الدعم
43.20
42.57
41.35

مستويات المقاومة
44.76
45.44
46.14

----------

